# sex us please



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

unless we are to young 

VID_00000013.mp4 video by hurley0816 - Photobucket


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

if you can get good pics of each frog up close, including the front toe pads it would be much easier.. how old are the froglets?

jamie


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

6-8 months oow, is that to young? ill get better pics if they are old enough


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah, it is still a bit young to be sexing tincs..it may be possible with the older ones, i have some the same age im pretty sure the sexes of..

jamie


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

cool ill repost this spring


----------

